# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  USB->RS232 adapteris, JDM programmators un pieslēgšana pie AUTO

## java

Pērku USB->RS232 adapteri, tādu, kurš darbosies ar JDM programmatoru!

----------


## next

Un prieksh kam tev vinju?
Ar JDM jau tikai antiiko F84 programeet vareesi.
Nekam citam nederees.

----------


## java

Tu gribi teikt, ka šitais nav taisnība?



> Devices Supported List:			
> PIC12F629	PIC12F635	PIC12F675	PIC12F683	PIC12F508	PIC12F509	PIC12F510
> PIC16C61	PIC16C62	PIC16C62A	PIC16C62B	PIC16C63	PIC16C63A	PIC16C64
> PIC16C64A	PIC16C65	PIC16C65A	PIC16C65B	PIC16C66	PIC16C67	PIC16C620
> PIC16C620A	PIC16C621	PIC16C621A	PIC16C622	PIC16C622A	PIC16C73A	PIC16C73B
> PIC16C74	PIC16C74A	PIC16C74B	PIC16C76	PIC16C77	PIC16C710	PIC16C711
> PIC16C712	PIC16C716	PIC16C745	PIC16C765	PIC16C773	PIC167C774	PIC16C923
> PIC16C924	PIC16C925	PIC16C926	PIC16F627	PIC16F627A	PIC16F628	PIC16F628A
> PIC16F630	PIC16F636	PIC16F639	PIC16F648A	PIC16F676	PIC16F684	PIC16F688
> ...

----------


## JDat

Diez vai atradiisi. Labaak nopeerc programmatoru pa ciktu bija, 20 Ls vai cik tur. Vai pa ~ 10 Ls salodee pats.
Neiesaku chakareeties ar shitem samopaliem, biezhak nestraadaa ne kaa straadaa. Vai veel arii uztaisi uz paraleelaa porta ar aareejo 12V baroshanu.

----------


## next

Ja tas rakstiits par JDM tad nav.

----------


## JDat

gribeeju ar JDM ieshuut PIC16F57. nesanaca. Naacaas taisiit RDC porgrammatoru. Darbojas, bet reizeem chakars tik un taa.

----------


## JDat

varbuut uztaisiit un paardot shitaadu adapteri?
java, cik esi gatavs maksaat par shitaadu triku un cik aatri tev vajag?

----------


## java

15
Vajag pēc iespējas ātrāk, lai līdz 1. maijam var uztaisīt līnijsekotāju.  :: 
Bet ja nepaspēšu, tas nenozīmē, ka nevajag.

----------


## Vinchi

Tas vai tās USB > RS232 pārejas darbojas ar katru noteikto programmatoru ir noskaidrojams tikai praksē  ::

----------


## next

> 15
> Vajag pēc iespējas ātrāk, lai līdz 1. maijam var uztaisīt līnijsekotāju.


 Kuraa gadaa?

----------


## JDat

> Tas vai tās USB > RS232 pārejas darbojas ar katru noteikto programmatoru ir noskaidrojams tikai praksē


 pilniigi piekriitu, tik un taa nav garantija ka straadaas.

----------


## JDat

> 15
> Vajag pēc iespējas ātrāk, lai līdz 1. maijam var uztaisīt līnijsekotāju. 
> Bet ja nepaspēšu, tas nenozīmē, ka nevajag.


 viss atkariigs vai lidmashiinas lidos no anglijas un atvediis man vajadziigaas detaljas.

----------


## java

nu, kas neriskē, tas nevinnē.

----------


## java

> 15
> Vajag pēc iespējas ātrāk, lai līdz 1. maijam var uztaisīt līnijsekotāju. 
> Bet ja nepaspēšu, tas nenozīmē, ka nevajag.
> 
> 
>  viss atkariigs vai lidmashiinas lidos no anglijas un atvediis man vajadziigaas detaljas.


 Zini, vēl netaisi, es rītdien iešu uz RTU semināru par robotbūvi un uzjautāšu tur čaļiem, varbūt būs, varbūt zinās, kur nopirkt jau gatavu.

----------


## JDat

tieshi taa: pateiks lai tu nechakareejies un nopeerc gatavu programmatoru.

----------


## Vinchi

Re kur Microchip PICKIT2  un vēl uz vietas ELFA veikalā  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nopērc šitādu un čakara nebūs!
Par to miskastīgo com verķi, kurš tev ir tagad, vari izmest to verķi ārā!  :: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ICSP-Adapter-8-14-p ... 4522wt_939

Beefs

----------


## java

> Re kur Microchip PICKIT2  un vēl uz vietas ELFA veikalā


 "8/14/20-izvadu korpusiem"
Ko tas nozīmē? Tas nozīmē, ka 12f un 16f nevarēs programmēt?

----------


## Vinchi

Tas nozīmē ka līdzi nāk plate ar paneli kurā vari spraust mikrokontrollerus ar 8, 14, 20 kājām.

Atbalsta arī cuitus tikai tad ir jāprogrammē ISP, iekš shēmas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Šitas tieši derēs kopā ar tavu plati, jo taivai platei arī ir tā icsp ieeja!
Ķer ciet!
Beefs

----------


## migano

Man auto LPG kompim testa štekerī izejas ir +12v, ground, Tx, Dx. Kā uztaisīt vadu uz kompi ? USB vai bluetooth ? 
Ir kaut kādi vadi internetā atrodami, tiem pa visu ir kaut kādas "pāresjas", itkāčips vajadzīgs tipa FT323 , kas ir TTL tipa pārraide.
Ir kaut kāda doma ? Varbūt der no argusa http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...32/hwindex.htm  ? 
Vai http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=41202 ?

JA 12v tiek iekš USB ligsdas, var PC nosvilt ?

----------


## migano

Nu lūk, man kaut ko tādu vajag. http://obrazki.elektroda.net/74_1277387671.jpg 
Sanāk uz USB aiziet tas tas kreisajā pusē RS232, tur RXD, TXD, GND.
Es tika inesaprotu ko nozīmē shēmā krustotie  RX, TX un kas ir 78L05 ?

----------


## simistors

jums vajag šādu pāreju >>> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-To-RS232...item519f80b8da

----------


## migano

nez vai tas der, jo tam ieeja ir 3v, vismaz cik var redzēt bildē, bet man no LPG vadības bloka nāk 12v.

A šāds kaut kas nederētu ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Wireless-Bluetooth-RF-Transceiver-Module-RS232-TTL-DC-3-3V-Coverage-TO-30ft-/140749715785?pt=UK_Computing_Networking_SM&hash=item20c5563949#ht_4838wt_1393

Cik saprotu, kas ir kaut kāds bluetooth raidītājs no RS 232, tikai kur viņam ieejas un kādas, nav nekas norādīts.
Vienkārši ja bluetooth, tad vismaz nepastāv iespēja PC nobeikt, ja kas greizi  ::

----------


## JDat

Es Jūsu vietā azietu veikalu un nopirktu. Elfa, Argus, Elkor, Capital  galu galā... Cik zinu tad maksā zem 10 Ls.

----------


## migano

vai tad tam derēs jebkurš RS232->usb ? Cik tad + volti gataviem RS232 ieejā var būt ? tie +12 der ?

----------


## M_J

Derēs jebkurš USB<->RS232, bet vēl klāt tam vajag to shēmiņu, kur pats vakar 13:57 esi ielicis.

----------


## migano

bet kas tad ir vads RS232<->usb - tur jau jābūt ir shēmai tipa max232, jo vadam jāstrādā kā konvertoram, ne ? Nu kaut kādai loģikai līdzīgi kā šis jau jābūt iekšā http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...2C/hwindex.htm.

----------


## M_J

Šis poļu verķis ir tas, kas Tev vajadzīgs. No FT232 jau nāk ārā 0/5V TTL līmeņi, kas spriežot pēc visa Tev arī vajadzīgi. Tajās datorveikalos nopērkamajās pārejās, tie vēl tiek pārveidoti uz +/-10V lai būtu pilnvērtīgs RS232. Un tad nu lai Tu tādu lietotu, Tev atkal tos būtu jāpārveido uz 0/5V. Divas liekas pārveidošanas. Tajā poļu verķī tas izpaliek.

----------


## next

Te vispaar divas atsevishkjas lietas.
USB<->232 paarveidotaajus jau katraa datorbodee var atrast (ja kompim seriaalaa porta nav).
Bet savienojumam no 232 uz auto peec manas paarlieciibas jaabuut galvaniski atsaistiitam.
Ja negrib piedziivojumus samekleet...

----------


## migano

Nu tak, es saprotu, ka no auto kompja nāk kā uz rs232 (com) - gnd, RXD, TXD, +12v. 
Bet, lai to dabūtu uz usb, vajag izveidot šo: http://obrazki.elektroda.net/74_1277387671.jpg  Šajā shēmā pa labi ir savienojums ar auto dagnostikas spraudni un pa kreisi ir izvadi gnd, RXD, TXD, ko vieno uz usb ? 

Internetā kaut kāds vads atrodams ir:
http://viaken.pl/en/interfejsy-lpg/interfejs-lpg-usb-komplet-9-kabli.html
un tai vadā pie rs232 spraudņa ir realizētā shēmiņa ar max232 mikroshēmu.

Vai ne tā ? 

Te nevar kaut ko sagudrot ar bluetooth, ko piespraust auto izejā, lai nav jāsvilina dators kļūdas gadījumā ?

rekur tā auto pc diagnostikas spraudnis: http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/8166497000_1312231988.jpg.

Varētu jau te no polijas, tikai piegāde vien 37 eiro. ebay nav tāds

----------


## simistors

> Nu tak, es saprotu, ka no auto kompja nāk kā uz rs232 (com) - gnd, RXD, TXD, +12v. 
> Bet, lai to dabūtu uz usb, vajag izveidot šo: http://obrazki.elektroda.net/74_1277387671.jpg  Šajā shēmā pa labi ir savienojums ar auto dagnostikas spraudni un pa kreisi ir izvadi gnd, RXD, TXD, ko vieno uz usb ? 
> 
> Internetā kaut kāds vads atrodams ir:
> http://viaken.pl/en/interfejsy-lpg/interfejs-lpg-usb-komplet-9-kabli.html
> un tai vadā pie rs232 spraudņa ir realizētā shēmiņa ar max232 mikroshēmu.
> 
> Vai ne tā ? 
> 
> ...


 
Te cilvēki iesaka variantus, bet nē, tā kā pret sienu..    tie  pieminētie 12v jūsu gadījumā (usb) vispār ir nevajadzīgi. ņemam  augstākminētos adapterus (piemēram manis pieminēto, vecs kā pasaule,bet  darbojas) slēdzam klāt tx,rx,gnd un prieks pa visu seju ::   . drošvien lieki pieminēt, ka draiveri pareizi jāuzinstalē,vadam jābūt  ekranētam un nav tur jābaidās ka kaut kas nosvils.3/5v.    novēlu  veiksmi un , lai neizkūst virzuļi. ::

----------


## M_J

Tavā gadījumā no auto nenāk RS232 standarta līmeņi. No auto nāk TTL līmeņi. Tas štruntiņš no "obrazki.elektroda" šos TTL līmeņus pārveido uz RS232 līmeņiem, lai Tu varētu savu auto pieslēgt pie datora COM porta. Ja Tev datoram COM porta nav, izmanto dajebkuru USB<->RS232 pāreju. Tā kā šīm pārejām nāk ārā RS232 līmeņi, tāpēc jau vajag to "obrazki.elektroda". Bet, ja izmanto to vienu iepriekš minēto, Argusā nopērkamo shēmiņu, kurai izejā jau nāk TTL līmeņi, tad "obrazki.elektroda" nevajag. Par optisko atsaisti - labi ja tāda ir, bet gadiem strādājot ar autiņiem gan ar, gan bez optiskās atsaistes vēl neko nosvilinājis neesmu. Protams, darbnīcā elektroinstalācijai jābūt kārtībā.

----------


## migano

Iegādāju šādu http://sklep.avt.pl/photo/_pdf/AVT_MOD09.pdf  argusā.

Jautājums - kā konvertors ar datoru jāslēdz ? Man likās Rx ar Rx, Tx ar Tx. Bet ja padomā, nav Rx ar Tx  ?

----------


## M_J

Spraud to verķi pie datora USB porta. Verķa masu slēdz pie mašīnas masas, RXD pie mašīnas K līnijas, TXD pie L līnijas. +5V galu nevieno nekur. Tā pēc loģikas vajadzētu būt.

----------


## migano

pamēģināju moduļa Tx->Rx auto un moduļa Rx->Tx auto, nekas nemainās. Pirms tam (Tx-Tx, Rx-Rx slēgumā) vecākā programmas versijā, kur pie portiem var izvēlēties USB vai Com 1-9, uz usb kaut ko atrada un nobļāvās ka nesakrīt firmware. Vads no moduļa uz auto ir no viena tieva usb, varbūt tas nepatīk ? Tur nav ekranējums ar nekur pievienots, nevajag uz GND ekranējumu ?

----------


## JDat

Varbūt ir vērts nečakarēties un sarunāt vizīti ar kadu, kas zin? Teiksim M_J... Vēl salaidīsi kaut ko zarā uz dullo čakarējoties.

----------


## migano

Nu tā, vakar izdevās pieslēgt - mikrenei FT232R izvadu VCCIO savienoju ar VCC, lai iegūtu 5V loģiku (itkā). 
Programma atrada kompi, tikai, ja pielieto metodi: palaiž programmu, tā skanē com portus un tad vadu pievieno datoram un tad auto kompim. Tad atrod.
Tās izejas AVTMOD09 ir t ā, ka apzīmētās kājiņas jau ir pārmijā - RX ar mikrenes TX un TX ar mikrenes RX. Tādēļ moduli vienojot klāt sanāk tieši Rx-Rx, Tx-Tx.

----------


## BMW-Valcha

Dzirdēju, ka esot mikrene, kura automātiski nosaka kuru vadu pie kā pievienot. Respaktīvi, es vianalga kādā secībā pievienoju 12V Rx Tx Gnd un caur to mikreni automātiski viņš pats piemeklē pareizo kombināciju

----------


## Dzinis

Te nevar kaut ko sagudrot ar bluetooth, ko piespraust auto izejā, lai nav jāsvilina dators kļūdas gadījumā ?

bluutuusis jau nav risinājums-biki slinkums meklēt shēmu kas man jau IR un strādā...

----------


## ddff

> Dzirdēju, ka esot mikrene, kura automātiski nosaka kuru vadu pie kā pievienot. Respaktīvi, es vianalga kādā secībā pievienoju 12V Rx Tx Gnd un caur to mikreni automātiski viņš pats piemeklē pareizo kombināciju


 Jaa, un veel taa mikrene var aiziet uz veikalu peec alinja arii.

ddff

----------


## abergs

> lai nav jāsvilina dators kļūdas gadījumā ?


 Vēl jau pastāv optoizolācija (praktiski RS232 pusē), bet tā jau laikam "augstākā pilotaža"...

----------

